# Fitting and adjustment



## Rita Bartholomew (Jul 31, 2013)

HCPCS L3908 for prefab wrist splint includes "fitting and adjustment".  Does this mean this code is to be used only when there is fitting and adjustment, or does it mean it can be used whether fitting and adjustment is provided or not?  If this has to be provided, and it isn't, then how does a facility obtain reimbursement for this P&O supply?


----------



## Sueedwards (Aug 2, 2013)

*See....*

I would like to know this as well... we have the DME provide the supply who is charging the supply code which is charging the L for the fitting and adjusting, but our nursing staff is doing the "fitting and adjusting" - so we cannot charge the application of splint because it is included on the HCPC code from the DME supply, and that is double charging?  

Is that a little or a lot confusing?


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Aug 6, 2013)

If the DME supplier is doing the billing for this supply, it doesn't benefit you in those cases where "fitting & adjustment" are part of the description/value of the HCPCS code.  They're getting paid for something they're not doing, and you can't get paid for your staff's work because it's being paid to the DME supplier instead.  Can you negotiate a purchase price reduction for those particular items with your supplier?  Or renegotiate your contract so that you can bill these yourself?


----------

